# Paranormal Discussion [enter at own risk]



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

I haven't seen a recent thread for something like this, and I really love to hear people's stories and experiences!

Have you seen a ghost before? Did you accidentally summon a demon while practicing for your Latin final? Got a picture of bigfoot you want to share? Do so here!

Feel free to discuss spirits, demons, cryptids, and so on here! Post a personal story, discuss theories, hide under the covers from that creak you just heard on the stairs.

I'll share my story of my haunted apartment another day.

*Please, if you don't believe in the supernatural/paranormal, you may join us in discussion, but please be respectful of people's views and experiences. You can ask questions to gain a better understanding, but again, respect.
For this same reason, I ask that we keep personal discussion of religion in this thread to a minimum. *







 Thank you for understanding. Be nice to each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Some stories/photos/etc posted here may frighten or upset you, so browse at your own risk!

When posting photos and stories, please follow the community guidelines._


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

*I HAVE ARRIVED*​
To be honest, I am a bit skeptical but I believe in it somewhat. The paranormal experiences I've had were _definitely_ ghosts 100%, but I also believe in science so I'm conflicted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love the paranormal **** tbh come @ me


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *I HAVE ARRIVED*​
> To be honest, I am a bit skeptical but I believe in it somewhat. The paranormal experiences I've had were _definitely_ ghosts 100%, but I also believe in science so I'm conflicted.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



TELL ME YOUR TALES, MY DEAR




- - - Post Merge - - -

You're allowed to believe in ghosts and still think scientifically btw. there's never been anything that proves they do NOT exist.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

I've posted about him before, but because he's made a resurgence I figure why not talk about him again. I am talking of course, about my wonderful _*spider demon.*_ Yeah, spider demon. He's not a spider, he's a demon, but he most often appears as a series of spiders, ranging from normal spider size, to the size of a dog. I have also seen him in his normal "shadow figure" form. 

He's been with me a good 6 years now, he's gone away a few times, once because I had told him to, but he always comes back. The spiders I will see meandering around my peripheral vision, just bouncing around as spiders do. But as soon as I turn my eyes to focus on them they skitter away under something or behind something, usually all I get in focus are their shadowy spider legs tucking into whatever they're going into. For instance I'll see them dart under cars, behind doors, and on a rare occasion through walls. I only saw him in his normal form when I had been experiencing them for a good while, I was curious if this was me going bananas or what, so I looked it up and it's a common thing for demons to do, people will see other things, like they'll see shadow dogs doing the same things, some people see shadowy amorphous blobs/clouds, but me, being the lucky girl I am, I get _spiders._ -_- 

So when I was looking it up and as soon as I saw the word demon he kind of, just casually peered out of the wall across the hallway from my door, you know just casual middle of the day, full bodied shadow figure poking out of the wall... I looked up at him and he didn't skitter, but I boldly looked into his eyeless shadow head and told him "Leave me alone." and he dipped back into the wall and listened... at least for a good bit, I didn't see any spiders or anything for a good long while and then after I moved he came back, started seeing the spiders again so I figured if I ever want to really get rid of him I'd need someone professional to come get him off of me. Cause he's definitely attached to me, not a house or anything cause I'll see them everywhere.


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

@kaydeekrunk i just PM'd you about my own experiences with that!

---

I've been watching a LOT of really great count down lists of things such as haunted dolls, ghosts caught on camera, etc and I'm here alone at work creeping myself out XD we have two ghosts here in the hotel, one in our gym that likes to mess with the dumbbells and equipment, very mischievous and occasionally unsettling, and another in our dining room right across from where I'm currently sitting, all that one ever does is pull out a chair or two. I'll usually say good morning to the dining room one and remind them that they can sit there until I turn the lights on, then they have to go. It appears to appreciate my politeness at least.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> TELL ME YOUR TALES, MY DEAR



Okay rite so I have like 4 stories (one of them was when i was little but I was told it happened so anyway), I'll start with the weirdest one.

So basically when me and my brother were younger, we would knock on one side of the wall (I don't know who decided to leave us in the house alone those days but anyway) in a pattern like *knock knock knocknock knock*. The wall we would knock on is basically a metal wall, on the other side is just a bookcase. But every time we did it, we would always hear *knock knock knocknock knock* afterwards. But the thing is we were the only ones in the house, the house is detached and we would've known someone was in the house if it was. But yeah, every time we did this, we would get the same reply.

The second story was a few years ago before I dropped out of high school. I'm an extreme night owl so I was constantly going downstairs and walking back and forth in the night. So one night I'm walking out of the kitchen and I look up the stairs and my body completely freezes involuntarily and this orb floated down the stairs and into the living room. It felt like sleep paralysis but I was completely awake and I hadn't actually gone to sleep that night so I was freaking out. I felt hella claustrophobic, 'cause it felt like I had completely lost control of my entire body and like I wasn't the only one in my body (if you get my drift. I imagine that's what it's like to be possessed but I've never been possessed and I was still aware of everything that was happening, I was just unable to move _anything_. Once it was completely around the corner I was able to move again, though.

So the last story is the year before I was born, my great grandparents on my dad's side died. When I was born, my dad told me that once when I was in my crib, my dad woke up and the curtains were going crazy. I don't know the specifics but he saw my great grandma just _standing over me_ in a white gown. When he woke up my mum, she was gone. My grandma thought that she came to see her great granddaughter and she was finally put to rest or something, but I like to think she saw me and though *"christ, that thing is ugly af lol bye"*.

This last bit isn't really paranormal but I have vivid nightmares of being possessed and attacked and I occasionally wake up with burns/sores and cuts.


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> So basically when me and my brother were younger, we would knock on one side of the wall (I don't know who decided to leave us in the house alone those days but anyway) in a pattern like *knock knock knocknock knock*. The wall we would knock on is basically a metal wall, on the other side is just a bookcase. But every time we did it, we would always hear *knock knock knocknock knock* afterwards. But the thing is we were the only ones in the house, the house is detached and we would've known someone was in the house if it was. But yeah, every time we did this, we would get the same reply.



i would have pooped my pants







forestyne said:


> It felt like sleep paralysis





forestyne said:


> This last bit isn't really paranormal but I have vivid nightmares of being possessed and attacked and I occasionally wake up with burns/sores and cuts.



bless you sweet child for i also suffer from SP, as well as really vivid hypnagogic hallucenations


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> I've been watching a LOT of really great count down lists of things such as haunted dolls, ghosts caught on camera, etc and I'm here alone at work creeping myself out XD we have two ghosts here in the hotel, one in our gym that likes to mess with the dumbbells and equipment, very mischievous and occasionally unsettling, and another in our dining room right across from where I'm currently sitting, all that one ever does is pull out a chair or two. I'll usually say good morning to the dining room one and remind them that they can sit there until I turn the lights on, then they have to go. It appears to appreciate my politeness at least.


Hurray for hotel ghosts! We get lots of stories from guests about weird stuff, and I actually got a story secondhand from surveillance about a lady in a blue nightdress who was walking in and out of rooms, which is definitely suspicious cause ya know, people shouldn't be able to get into other people's rooms... but I guess they called security because they found which room she last went in, and it was a worker guy who was out of the room at the time, so we let security into the room and the night dress she was wearing was laying on the bed. It definitely wasn't the guy who was staying their's and the woman was nowhere to be found. Now of course this could be embellished but I heard it from three different people.

The housekeepers say that their vacuums get unplugged daily in the rooms. Doors open/close all the time according to multiple guest accounts.


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hurray for hotel ghosts! We get lots of stories from guests about weird stuff, and I actually got a story secondhand from surveillance about a lady in a blue nightdress who was walking in and out of rooms, which is definitely suspicious cause ya know, people shouldn't be able to get into other people's rooms... but I guess they called security because they found which room she last went in, and it was a worker guy who was out of the room at the time, so we let security into the room and the night dress she was wearing was laying on the bed. It definitely wasn't the guy who was staying their's and the woman was nowhere to be found. Now of course this could be embellished but I heard it from three different people.
> 
> The housekeepers say that their vacuums get unplugged daily in the rooms. Doors open/close all the time according to multiple guest accounts.



oh snap, do you also work at a hotel?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> The second story was a few years ago before I dropped out of high school. I'm an extreme night owl so I was constantly going downstairs and walking back and forth in the night. So one night I'm walking out of the kitchen and I look up the stairs and my body completely freezes involuntarily and this orb floated down the stairs and into the living room. It felt like sleep paralysis but I was completely awake and I hadn't actually gone to sleep that night so I was freaking out. I felt hella claustrophobic, 'cause it felt like I had completely lost control of my entire body and like I wasn't the only one in my body (if you get my drift. I imagine that's what it's like to be possessed but I've never been possessed and I was still aware of everything that was happening, I was just unable to move _anything_. Once it was completely around the corner I was able to move again, though.


I work nights so on my days off I'm usually out and about during the supercharged spirit hours which are usually like 3-4 in the morning. This is when I get a lot of sightings and it makes me not ever want to leave my room, cause I'll keep my light on in the room but to avoid waking everyone else in the house I'll either use my phone's flashlight or just make a run for it to the kitchen/bathroom. Orbs are so normal to me I don't even bat an eye anymore, they're just always around, it's the other stuff that freaks me tf out. For instance when there was a super sad man with his head on his hand laying on the kitchen table while I was making a sandwich at 3am, a man so depressingly sad that they feeling in his eyes stuck with me for days... Or the time I was skedaddling to the kitchen and a stuffed Slenderman outfit I had hung up on the wall for Halloween decided to turn his head to look at me... Easily one of the more unsettling things I've ever seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



arle said:


> oh snap, do you also work at a hotel?



Yep! I'm a night auditor. =]


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep! I'm a night auditor. =]



I AM TOO THOUGH THAT'S LITERALLY WHAT I'M DOING RIGHT NOW




yeah our gym ghost is the only one who has ever given me issue though. idk what i did to make it angry but one night it busted two mugs from our stockroom along with 3 six packs of beer for our lounge (which are also kept in the stockroom), banged some of the weights around and also just kept making me feel very uneasy, which made it all worse. ectoplasmic jerk


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

i made an "imaginary" friend when i was little. she was a blonde American girl and she'd usually whisper in my ear and i'd see her sitting down on a chair or my bed. i sometimes had conversations with her in the middle of the night and i'd wake up talking to myself for no reason.
i think this was all in my head though, i've seen other things but i was going through a really tough time at one point. i was also really young so my imagination might have been running wild. i'm skeptical but i love hearing paranormal stories.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> I AM TOO THOUGH THAT'S LITERALLY WHAT I'M DOING RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SAMMME. =D This is what I do at work. 10/10 super productive. I've only ever seen one spirit here and it was a little boy with a bowl cut, and he was peeking around from behind the desk in the beck office, which you can see with a mirror from the front and he just peek-a-boo'd around the corner and then disappeared, I looked for him back there too cause he was 100% solid. But I've heard loads of stories, mostly from housekeeping and the people who have worked here a long time.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm a bit skeptical on ghosts, demons and other paranormal beings but i've never really been dead before so how would *i* know, it would be cool though to come back as a ghost when we die, and i know exactly what i'll be doing if it IS a possibility.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> i would have pooped my pants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wanted to comment on the bolded quote : 

I was diagnosed with my sleep disorder, narcolepsy with cataplexy, over 10 years ago now. I have frequent (10+ per week) sleep paralysis episodes. I don't often have either hynogogic or hypnopompic hallucinations anymore, though I continue to have *extremely* vivid dreams - with a few dozen recurring ones (which are far more distressing and/or draining than the hallucinations alone ever were).

For anyone struggling with sleep paralysis, or experiencing sleep paralysis accompanied by *any* additional symptoms, please talk to your medical professional about it ASAP - you do not need to keep going through this alone! Not everybody who has sleep paralysis + sleep hallucinations has a serious sleep disorder - but there is help available regardless of how severe (or not) your case may be.

*steps down from sleep disorder advocacy soapbox*

---

I haven't had any paranormal experiences personally, though I'm happy to accept there's more "out there" than I've come across yet.


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I just wanted to comment on the bolded quote :
> 
> I was diagnosed with my sleep disorder, narcolepsy with cataplexy, over 10 years ago now. I have frequent (10+ per week) sleep paralysis episodes. I don't often have either hynogogic or hypnopompic hallucinations anymore, though I continue to have *extremely* vivid dreams - with a few dozen recurring ones (which are far more distressing and/or draining than the hallucinations alone ever were).
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input! thankfully my spells of SP are rare unless under extreme stress, which i have not been in about 2 years now. as for my hallucinations, they're not bad per say, they're just a bit weird sometimes. being that it's my brain fully awakening, all it really causes is the occasional fake bug on the wall, makes me see things floating, OCCASIONALLY there's a spooky face somewhere, but none to the point that it cases me emotional distress, as i've trained myself how to snap out of it, so to speak. i've done extensive research on the hallucinations themselves, and as long as i have no other consistent sleeping issues, it shouldn't pose a health risk to me. but again, thank you for speaking up, it may help another individual who suffers worse than i 

edit: i should also note that i have been tested twice for narcolepsy and both results came back negative, while they can be symptoms of it, you can still get them without having it


----------



## Weiland (Mar 10, 2017)

I used to hear voices before my medication came along, yet I still refuse to believe it was my mind making it up. I believe it was a ghost talking to me. Obviously yes, I believe in the supernatural lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I used to hear voices before my medication came along, yet I still refuse to believe it was my mind making it up. I believe it was a ghost talking to me. Obviously yes, I believe in the supernatural lol.



Sometimes when I talk to myself out loud they'll reply. I was once getting frustrated at my frozen computer and I said "Urg, is this thing ever going to load" and a little girl behind me enthusiastically said "yep!" and then my computer unfroze. She also giggles and talks to someone else in the corner of my room. =]


----------



## Weiland (Mar 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sometimes when I talk to myself out loud they'll reply. I was once getting frustrated at my frozen computer and I said "Urg, is this thing ever going to load" and a little girl behind me enthusiastically said "yep!" and then my computer unfroze. She also giggles and talks to someone else in the corner of my room. =]



That's so cool! I'm glad I don't hear them anymore. One of them was really bad and urged me to kill myself and others, then I had a really friendly one, which of whom I miss.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> i would have pooped my pants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya it sucks, but i don't actually suffer from sleep paralysis +_+ I do suffer from hallucinations and vivid nightmares though, it really feels like I'm cursed. When I don't have nightmares, it's a blessing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sometimes when I talk to myself out loud they'll reply. I was once getting frustrated at my frozen computer and I said "Urg, is this thing ever going to load" and a little girl behind me enthusiastically said "yep!" and then my computer unfroze. She also giggles and talks to someone else in the corner of my room. =]



The same used to happen to me!! Once the TV wasn't turning on (it wouldn't for about half an hour) and then I yelled something like "I SWEAR TO GOD IF YOU DON'T TURN ON" and I heard someone giggle and tHE TV TURNED ON.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2017)

dont believe in it. to me it is so weird that people experience something they cant explain and they say it's ghosts or w/e bc like... even tho You dont know what it was doesnt mean u can just assume it's something theres no proof of.. idk it just doesnt make sense to me

ive had a lot of "paranormal" experiences but like they were all bc i was scared and making things up or bc of mental illness so Yay


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had a few odd experiences myself...(so my experience makes sense to you, this happened when I first moved into a new house with my parents about a year ago, and I'm still living there, here rather.)
I do have sleep paralysis, and it happens at least maybe once a week or so.(I'm lucky I don't get it all that often)This is my WORST sleep paralysis episode: I 'wake' up in the middle of the night, and can't move. I can't recall any events from the day before, and can't even remember my own name. I think it's obvious I'm scared, because who wouldn't be if you couldn't move and have amnesia. Maybe a few seconds later after I have the realization that I can't do anything to free myself, I see a woman I don't know in front of my vanity dresser, and she's staring at me. Not a curious 'who is she?' stare, but a glaring stare. I don't remember every detail of her, but as I was looking at her in pure shock and fear, I remembered her face pretty well. She slowly walked from the dresser over to my bed, and stopped. Her glare chilled me to the bone. She didn't say a single thing, all she did was walk slowly to my bedroom door, walked straight through the door, and that was it. I woke up entirely, and it took me a while to fall back asleep. The next day I told myself it was nothing and the woman was from my imagination. A few days later, my mom happens to find an old photo album in the basement. As we look through it, I stop at a certain picture and freeze. In the picture happens to be the same woman that was in my sleep paralysis dream. Turns out she was the previous owner of our house, and died in a nursing home a few weeks before we moved here. Her children kept the house because the woman had no intention to sell it. My room that I sleep in, used to be hers...And to this day, I don't know if it was just sleep paralysis...


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> dont believe in it. to me it is so weird that people experience something they cant explain and they say it's ghosts or w/e bc like... even tho You dont know what it was doesnt mean u can just assume it's something theres no proof of.. idk it just doesnt make sense to me



the thing that bugs me the most is when people claim to be psychic, take money from desperate people and show off a bit of hocus-pocus. it's vile really


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> the thing that bugs me the most is when people claim to be psychic, take money from desperate people and show off a bit of hocus-pocus. it's vile really



cough cough*PSYCHIC TWINS*cough cough

They say the same **** to everyone, charge you $300 and leech off of bigger YouTubers.


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> cough cough*PSYCHIC TWINS*cough cough


god i hate them, they've gotten so many things wrong. it's sad that they have a big fanbase because they're clearly liars.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> god i hate them, they've gotten so many things wrong. it's sad that they have a big fanbase because they're clearly liars.



Yeah, I don't even think they predicted 9/11 tbh, at least there's no proof that it happened.

They tell everyone that they're "healers" every time.


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 10, 2017)

*I believe*

There's a ghost who lives in my room I swear. I have a piano and every now and then it will make noises like my ghost was a musician in his life. He's nice, I think.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2017)

wow i didnt know so many people have had "experiences with the paranormal"
i haven't really had experiences with them, im pretty sure it's just peoples imaginations for the most part but I don't rule out possibility of the paranormal.


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes.

Usually, I can hear footsteps coming from... _the attic._
When my cousin died, I could hear a woman moaning.

Welp, that's all I guess.

Would say the Supernatural is indeed a reality... or is it?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't necessarily believe  in ghosts or  anything supernatural but it all interests me very much. The only time I might have seen a ghost was at my friend's house about 6  or 7 years ago. We were playing video games late at night. I thought I saw someone standing by his doorway wearing a long white gown with long hair looking at us, out of the corner of my eye. I told him about it and he says something like "Oh yeah a girl died here in the 90's from a heroine overdose on the lawn before my parents bought this house". He seemed like he knew of the ghost. Later, his brother tells me her name is "Lisa" and sometimes she visits him at night when he's trying to sleep at night.

on a different note this summer, I'm visiting Aokigahara. If any place is haunted, it's definitely that forest.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Would say the Supernatural is indeed a reality... or is it?




**X-FILES THEME TUNE**


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes. I'm 100% certain there is a (non-religious) afterlife, and there are entities that have the capability to interact with our reality should they wish to (on an extremely minimal scale).


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Yes. I'm 100% certain there is a (non-religious) afterlife, and there are entities that have the capability to interact with our reality should they wish to (on an extremely minimal scale).



ya, there's a common belief that the afterlife is only a religious thing but it doesn't always need to be the case. there's not enough evidence and research to completely disprove it existing.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2017)

There's too much evidence to say no for me...

Too many bathtubs turning on my itself, TV's switching channels by itself, and lights flickering on and off(and I'm not talking about Nosferatu).

- - - Post Merge - - -



SkylaF said:


> There's a ghost who lives in my room I swear. I have a piano and every now and then it will make noises like my ghost was a musician in his life. He's nice, I think.



Yeah, ghosts seem to like pianos for some reason...


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> on a different note this summer, I'm visiting Aokigahara. If any place is haunted, it's definitely that forest.



As much as I would LOVE to visit aokigahara, it's said that people with conditions are more susceptible to fall prey to the bad energy and feel of the forest, and those are the ones who tend to go missing when they visit (which is why they recommend going in groups rather than alone)

again, i'd love to, but it seems like a big risk for someone like me



Alien51 said:


> Yeah, ghosts seem to like pianos for some reason...



it gets you to notice them, doesn't it?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, i believe in the paranormal. One time, i saw a ghost that looked just like me in the mirror. It was absolutely terrifying!


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

Antonio said:


> Yes, i believe in the paranormal. One time, i saw a ghost that looked just like me in the mirror. It was absolutely terrifying!



ain't that spooky


----------



## Indie (Mar 11, 2017)

Heck yea this is my thread. I've only ever had one expierence that was kind of like "Oh that's weird that something happened that's unexplained." So in middle school I had a friend named Rose, and she was telling me a bit about her family and her heritage and she mentioned how her mother was Wiccan and that while she was pregnant she would do her summons and I guess as she explained it stuff became attached to her. She mentioned that some are nice and some aren't and that you have to be careful with the bad ones and you can't show them fear. Then right on cue as she mentioned the bad ones her door slammed shut with such force I couldn't believe. And I was like wtff it couldn't of been wind her windows were shut and she didn't have the AC on. 

There was also times where my family rented a house that was built in the middle of nowhere. Like literally nothing was around us besides a factory or so and that was it. The house had an outside bathroom and occasionally it looked like there was a shadow person in it but I never thought much of it until one of my brothers friend said he didn't like being out there alone because he saw a person in the bathroom and yeah ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## arle (Mar 11, 2017)

Indie said:


> Heck yea this is my thread. I've only ever had one expierence that was kind of like "Oh that's weird that something happened that's unexplained." So in middle school I had a friend named Rose, and she was telling me a bit about her family and her heritage and she mentioned how her mother was Wiccan and that while she was pregnant she would do her summons and I guess as she explained it stuff became attached to her. She mentioned that some are nice and some aren't and that you have to be careful with the bad ones and you can't show them fear. Then right on cue as she mentioned the bad ones her door slammed shut with such force I couldn't believe. And I was like wtff it couldn't of been wind her windows were shut and she didn't have the AC on.
> 
> There was also times where my family rented a house that was built in the middle of nowhere. Like literally nothing was around us besides a factory or so and that was it. The house had an outside bathroom and occasionally it looked like there was a shadow person in it but I never thought much of it until one of my brothers friend said he didn't like being out there alone because he saw a person in the bathroom and yeah ?\_(ツ)_/?



everyone from california is a ghost because it's a fictional land


----------



## Indie (Mar 11, 2017)

let it go. WE EXIST


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 11, 2017)

I've never had sleep paralysis but I find it really fascinating. 

My friend has it every so often and she told me a kind of funny/terrifying episode she had where these things were dropping dead bodies on her floor, like presenting them to her? And she shook herself out of it, closed her eyes and re-opened them and screamed bloody murder because there was a "body" on the ground, when her parents came in to her room and switched on her light it was a sleeping bag on her floor because they had been packing to go camping. XD

My mom also had a really terrifying sleep paralysis/out of body experience when she was staying over at my grandma's house. She was stuck on the ceiling looking down at herself sleeping and she could turn her head and see the light on the ceiling next to her, she said it was super vivid, and then out of nowhere it was like there was a turbine aimed at her blowing her against the ceiling and she said she could hear the super loud noise of whatever it was and could feel the air pushing against her with terrible force, she said it was like deafening and she couldn't move. Pretty crazy.

I'm so glad I don't have it because the stuff in my head does not need to be projected into my reality, like no thanks man.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 11, 2017)

yes i do believe in some way, but not your typical all ghosts are demons stereotype
i feel like there's goo and bad, and not all exist to be there to communicate with you, anyhow,

i don't recall any personal experiences (thankfully?)
i have like one story, but it's one my brother had actually that involved me,

so we used to live in a relatively small apartment, it was maybe 3 a.m (all i know is that it was late and nobody was up)
my older brother was in the bathroom, he said he heard foot steps and saw a shadow run down the hallway past his door,
he thinking it was me, he decided to play along, he wanted to chase after me like a game being like "what are you doing up"
but he said when he got there he didn't see anything when he turned on the lights, so he searched and he found me completely asleep in my room, so he didn't know what he saw or heard?

i don't know that spooks me out

sometimes i feel like there is a 'presence' and most of the time i feel a disturbance, nothing scary but as soon as I yell "Leave me alone" or "stop it right now" it goes away?
it doesn't happen often but idk


----------



## forestyne (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm more afraid of dying than I am of ghosts tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've never had sleep paralysis but I find it really fascinating.
> 
> My friend has it every so often and she told me a kind of funny/terrifying episode she had where these things were dropping dead bodies on her floor, like presenting them to her? And she shook herself out of it, closed her eyes and re-opened them and screamed bloody murder because there was a "body" on the ground, when her parents came in to her room and switched on her light it was a sleeping bag on her floor because they had been packing to go camping. XD




That's creepy as hell man. I'm so glad I don't suffer from sleep paralysis. But this story reminds me of that family photo where they had a 'ghost body' fall from the ceiling.


----------



## arle (Mar 11, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I'm more afraid of dying than I am of ghosts tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



fun fact- they could not find any definitive evidence that this photo was tampered with or altered, double exposed, etc, and it's considered one of the clearest pieces of paranormal evidence to date


----------



## Weiland (Mar 11, 2017)

I love this thread, but it's creeping me the **** out lol.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 11, 2017)

arle said:


> fun fact- they could not find any definitive evidence that this photo was tampered with or altered, double exposed, etc, and it's considered one of the clearest pieces of paranormal evidence to date







I want my mommy T_T​In the photo, maybe it's just the grain, but you can see two white dots like soulless ghosty ghost eyes ;-;


----------



## Weiland (Mar 11, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I want my mommy T_T​In the photo, maybe it's just the grain, but you can see two white dots like soulless ghosty ghost eyes ;-;



I think it's the grain, because judging by the position that it's falling, it's looking at wall.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 11, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I think it's the grain, because judging by the position that it's falling, it's looking at wall.



But on the body, you can see the shirt has a zipper or something facing the front. However the way the arms are bending do seem to suggest it's facing the wall. _Then again_ the photo is so grainy it looks to be exposed. I was hoping someone had blasted the exposure up to see if they could make out anything, but nada.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 11, 2017)

Since everyone is having a super great time here I figured I would share with you some stories about THE HOUSE. Now this house was a gorgeous two story house, fairly new, so I don't think it was the house, more so the things that happened to me there (bad things) that made the activity so... well active. But serious this house was not ****ing around. I'm going to go ahead and put this in a spoiler, both cause it's long as all hell and to me at least it's all really really creepy. So read at your own risk.



Spoiler: Don't Spooky, Open Inside



When we moved there it was at the start of my "being hella punk/goth" stage(also due to the things happening at that stage in my life) so when we moved in and I got the old nursery I was kind of livid. It was baby pink and had this border of toys and bunnies on parade. And to top it off above the door was a Precious Memories cross, with a praying PM kid on it. I took it down pretty soon after we moved there. Now the fact that nothing happened before I took it down lends me to believe it is _possible_ there was something going on there before we moved there, but anyways.

The first things that started happening was I would be woken up in the middle of the night, like someone had just shook me up or something, and it would be that dead silence, the really creepy silence, so I'd turn on my radio and try to go back to sleep. I had these accordion doors on my closet which were slotted, and slotted french "doors" on my windows, and they'd often be opened, either the slots opened or the whole thing opened, which I for sure left closed. I also had this shelf above my closet which I thought was a great place to put some toys.. like my several furbies... up to display. I couldn't stand their eyes watching me in the dark, it was unnerving so I started to close them before I went to sleep, and low and behold when I would be shaken awake their eyes would all be open again. And this was a super high shelf above my closet like right below the ceiling, that I had to crawl on top of my laundry hamper each night to close their eyes.

So I started to basically fear all of my toys, I stopped being able to trust them. I was a strange child but I mean, they gave me reasons... I had this Dorothy barbie doll, she had a button in her back that when you pushed it she'd say one of her phrases from the movie "There's no place like home" "Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas" yadda yadda. But while she spoke her feet would also light up red. There was no light without her speaking, and no speaking without her lights they happened at the same time. Now I had a bed with drawers under it which I stored my barbies in, I even taped them shut. Yeah I told you, strange kid. At this point I also had started sleeping with the door open because of what had been happening, I was a wuss and so my mom would leave the hall light on for me and it helped, at least a bit. But one night, I woke up, like always and I looked for whatever it was they wanted to spook me with, there was always something, the windows, the furbies, etc. So I looked and behind my open door I could see the red glowing of Dorothy's feet, now I knew for sure that I had her in the taped shut drawers under my bed, but there she was, I could see her dimly lit by the red light body, just glowing away, not talking at all. I hid and went back to sleep and in the morning she was still behind the door but her feet were off, I tried pushing her button and she only garbled, like her batteries were dead, I tried to switch them out and that's jut how she talked. So I threw her away.

I got into a ritual each night, I'd turn on the hall light, close my closet, close the furbies eyes, turn on my radio, tape my drawers shut, and close my windows and then get into bed. I couldn't even get to sleep without doing all these things, so it became habitual. One night while closing my windows I noticed there was a shadow under the street light, it looked almost like someone standing under it, blocking the light from hitting the street but there was nothing there, just the shadow on the ground, just an absence of light, it's hard to explain. I stared at it for a bit but convinced myself it was something spilled on the road like oil or something, but when I went to school in the morning it was gone. The next night when I went to close my window it was there again, same spot just sitting there, I tried to put it out of my mind, closed my windows, went to bed. "Who knows it could be a dead spot in the light or something stuck in there." Next night is wasn't in the same spot, it was now on the sidewalk, across from my house and this time it was more than a shadow, more of a smaller figure, and I could feel it looking back. It's hard to describe the feeling of something without eyes looking at you, but you can feel it for sure. Every few days it'd move somewhere else on the street, but when I looked at it it would just stand still, I never saw it actually move, it freaked me out because it seemed like it was moving closer. But then one day I looked out and it wasn't anywhere, I looked in all the usual places and stood on my tippy toes to see if it maybe was close enough for the section of roof to cover or something but it wasn't anywhere, I felt relieved to say the least and went to bed much more soundly, until of course I was woken up. 

This time instead of a shake it was a thud that woke me up. I looked around the room and saw nothing at first. So I looked at the wall and started to doze but as soon as I was almost there from the corner of where the two walls met the ceiling nearest the window was this black material, it was like something out of the Grudge, it was spilling out of the corner like liquid and dripping down the wall until it was fully in the room, and as it oozed out my poor little body, frozen with dread could feel the sensation that it gave me when it was outside. It formed back into it's normal blobby kind of shape but stayed in that corner, on the ceiling, and I could just feel it piercing me with it's eyeless gaze. I swear it was like a staring contest from hell, I sat their eyes as wide as they could get, petrified, until I eventually passed out.

Now this was only the beginning. He came back, each night for a good long while. Now sure we got off to a rough start, but as I just said HE, yes he was a man, quickly became friendly. I sort of looked at him as a kind of guardian, when he was there nothing else was happening. He moved down to the floor, and would be in different parts of the room, and he became more "solid" I guess, got features, I could see his actual eyes now and his face, he still kind of freaked me out but I could sometimes hear him, he had a warm voice and became a kind of warm presence. I used to know his name, I'm sure I could find it in one of my old drawing journals because I would draw him too, but all of this is kind of shared space with other stuff I've locked away in my mind from myself. He'd tell me that things were ok, and that things would get better, and I tried hard to believe him because things then were not good at all. So everything was fine, I stopped having to wake up but if I did stir I could turn and see him and go right back to bed. 

Now this all changed, and it changed fast. I had my friend over and she was laying on the ground next to me, it was a weekend so we were staying up and talking and she asked me if it had gotten colder all of a sudden, and after she mentioned it I noticed it too. I turned and he was there, in the corner of the room farthest from us, but it wasn't normal him, his arms were crossed and his face was darkened and I couldn't see it. My friend was asking me what I was looking at because she couldn't see him, so I told her about him. When I said his name I felt this shift in energy, and I could feel that he was jealous, and angry, god this is hard to talk about haha, but it was so potent like I could feel the shift immediately. I could hear him say something along the lines of "she needs to go" or something mildly threatening. I told her we could maybe go sleep downstairs and not in my room and she was already looking petrified, and she told me that she didn't like this feeling at all. She was sitting up and she kind of, was slammed into the floor like her arms buckled and she was on the floor grasping at her chest. I looked to the corner and he was gone, she started hyperventilating saying it felt like something was "scratching her insides" I yelled at him to leave her alone, to get out of her and he listened. She was huffing, I looked around and he was gone, my mom was woken up by my yelling and we told her it was nothing and went and stayed up until the sun was up and then finally passed out for a few hours. It was honestly so terrifying but after that he never came back, he wanted to be my only friend or something and I couldn't give him that...

Since he left other things resumed. There was multiple instances of things running through the hallway as soon as I woke up, like I would look out and something that was standing in the hallway right under the light would go scampering off and I could hear it run down the stairs. It was child sized but it creeped me out to all heck. I was almost convinced it was my American Girl Doll I had bought because she would always move around my closet but the hallway child was larger than she was. The worst thing I can remember was one night I woke up and my closet doors were slightly shaking, like someone had just jiggled them, but they stopped, I had my eyes glued to them when I started seeing a shadow peeking out from under the doors... it slid out side to side like a snake, but it was 2 dimensional on the ground, there was a face, with just negative space eyes and a gaping mouth and long fingers and arms just slithering out from under the door, honestly it was the most terrifying thing I had ever seen, it's mouth stretched like it was screaming as it came towards my bed, I pulled the covered over my head and sat their frozen for what felt like forever, I still to this day can't get that sight out of my head no matter how bad I want to bury it, I can't explain how horrifying it was, because it probably sounds lame how I described it...

Also during the duration of my time there I got a ton of scratches and bruises that I would just wake up with. I think at least some of the stuff was my fault, I've done lots of research trying to figure out some of the reasoning behind why all this happens to me, and I think at least some of it was actually me, and I don't mean my imagination I mean like, it was actually me. Because of the stuff that was going on around that time I think there is a good chance that I created a poltergeist, I really badly want to go back to that house someday and see if the people there have had any experiences because if I did make a poltergeist it's definitely still there because I didn't take it with me. I feel really bad if I did leave something there and someone else's kid had to suffer...



JFC, such a wall of text, if anybody made it all the way through I salute you.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 11, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Since everyone is having a super great time here I figured I would share with you some stories about THE HOUSE. Now this house was a gorgeous two story house, fairly new, so I don't think it was the house, more so the things that happened to me there (bad things) that made the activity so... well active. But serious this house was not ****ing around. I'm going to go ahead and put this in a spoiler, both cause it's long as all hell and to me at least it's all really really creepy. So read at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*JESUS CHRIST.*

You are so brave for being able to own multiple Furbies lol they're little ****s. But honestly I would have had a heart attack and die, come back to life and then have another heart attack and die.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 11, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *JESUS CHRIST.*
> 
> You are so brave for being able to own multiple Furbies lol they're little ****s. But honestly I would have had a heart attack and die, come back to life and then have another heart attack and die.



Yeaaaah, and this was all when I was like 11-12 I think. So much repression I am sure there was more that I don't let myself remember. ^u^


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 11, 2017)

Personally, I haven't experienced any paranormal activity but my mother has. She's been in contact with many psychics throughout her life and it's always interesting to sit down and listen to her stories as well as others. Not long ago I actually witnessed spiritual orbs in the living room and the dog was running around going insane. Ever since then the house has been full of them and very recently I have been experiencing white feathers, not very large at all, they're fairly small really. They will just naturally fall within the air until they land on any flat surface, they come quite often and I find it quite unusual. So far I haven't discussed it with anyone about it because I'm  questioning whether it's just coincidences or my mind is playing tricks. Besides that, I haven't gone through any demonic experiences. It's not something that I'd like to mess with to tell you the truth regardless of what anyone believes.

One story that I'll never forget is when my mother experienced the broken finger. Before she had my brother and I she unfortunately miscarried her baby girl, Rachel was what she named her. Years later once she had us, there was a knock at the door from man who was completely unknown to me, although I was very young when this all happened. I remember her opening the door, standing there talking to what seem to be for hours. Minutes later, she closed the door and turned to the living room from where I was watching and her face was completely white. Honestly, I had never seen the woman so deeply shocked in all my life. As a kid you wouldn't think twice but now looking back I wonder why I wasn't so concerned. The first time she told me what the conversation was about I couldn't believe, I couldn't, I can't and still to this day can't get my head around it. 

Just a backstory; my parents bought me a set of china dolls when I was little. One was of a girl and the other a boy, I suppose they got me this as a way of seeing them as both my brother and I because we're twins. In fact I think they were German because they both wore German clothes (the country that we were born in). Only, the girl had a broken finger. It must've broke off but it was never glued back together so it was stored away in the attic somewhere.

Back to the story, my mother sat me down to tell me that the man who she spoke to was actually her psychic friend. Bearing in mind that he knew nothing about this doll and that they hadn't seen each other in years, he explained to her that he saw Rachel waving the doll at him, a doll with a broken finger.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Yes. I'm 100% certain there is a (non-religious) afterlife, and there are entities that have the capability to interact with our reality should they wish to (on an extremely minimal scale).



An after life is religious...


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 11, 2017)

Also my grandpa has had experiences with it too. He was sleeping in his bed and when he awoke, he said there was this old pioneer woman looking at him from a chair next to his bed. He was so scared he ran through the screen door XD

I think he is embarrassed about it because he keeps saying it's just his imagination, and tbh it probs was


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> An after life is religious...



You don't have to be religious to believe that there's something out there after you die.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> An after life is religious...



No, it's not. An afterlife is a belief in life after death of any form. It doesn't have to be part of a religion.

What it's called is spirituality, something completely different to religion.


----------



## arle (Mar 11, 2017)

forestyne said:


> But on the body, you can see the shirt has a zipper or something facing the front. However the way the arms are bending do seem to suggest it's facing the wall. _Then again_ the photo is so grainy it looks to be exposed. I was hoping someone had blasted the exposure up to see if they could make out anything, but nada.



Given the poisiton of the head and how blurry that is where the two dots are not, i believe that is just the grain (you can see more grain spots like those above it, clear where the image should not be)

Fret not, m'dear


----------



## Radda (Mar 11, 2017)

When I was around 5-6 years old, I woke up in the middle of the night and there was a light next to my head. When I looked at the entrance of my door (i kept my door open.) there was no one there.


----------



## Strahberri (Mar 11, 2017)

I've never had something paranormal or supernatural happen to me before so I still am not sure where I stand on the subject but I love reading the stories and I definitely believe that spirits do roam the earth

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do want to ask anybody who knows, though, can doing those little challenges like the Charlie, Charlie challenge and even using a Oija board invite malevolent spirits in? And if they do get through, what becomes of them, do they attach to you, your house, the board...?


----------



## arle (Mar 11, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I've never had something paranormal or supernatural happen to me before so I still am not sure where I stand on the subject but I love reading the stories and I definitely believe that spirits do roam the earth
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I do want to ask anybody who knows, though, can doing those little challenges like the Charlie, Charlie challenge and even using a Oija board invite malevolent spirits in? And if they do get through, what becomes of them, do they attach to you, your house, the board...?



Generally speaking, it's best to avoid doing anything with a ouija board


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2017)

Oujia boards are overrated, honestly. Anything can be an outlet to summon "demonic" entities if you believe in it enough. Same as how you can protect yourself with crystals and things, which a lot of modern witches and spiritualists use. Hell, some people can create imaginary borders around them and that makes them feel safe. I find it really interesting. My comfort object is a silver Buddha!

But what I've noticed is that even non-believers treat oujia boards as if they work, which really confuses me. If you don't think they exist, what's wrong with 'em? I'm planning to purchase a Bowie-themed oujia board I seen online when I get the chance. I don't plan to use it, but the design is awesome:


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 11, 2017)

i do not believe in ghosts or the paranormal
everyone who has seen a ghost is lying or is a crazy person
like me, i see **** all the got damn time
however i am very interested in the paranormal and i love hearing stories with people encountering said ghosts, to me they are just stories but to them its different
i only have a problem when so-called psychics take advantage of the desperate trying to contact their dead loved ones, i love watching some kind of paranormal activity get exposed even more so


----------



## Gregriii (Mar 11, 2017)

home alone and reading this what an amazing night i'm going to have


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

nah, it's make believe man


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2017)

Bowie, that board is gorgeous. And I agree that you can protect yourself through a variety of methods and by not poking fun or intentionally inviting bad things in. It's the faith you put into the "protective" objects that make them work, much like blessing a space, or banishing a negative spirit. 

Ouija boards can be a lot of fun, but there is going to be a chance what you talk to will be negative you just have to be smart enough to not actually let them loose from the board, it's a conduit and much like the Charlie game and pendulums it's because you're making the door open for them to contact you, you just have to be sure to not invite them through the door and make damn sure you lock the door behind them! My friends and I played and got a playful boy spirit stuck in her board, and he literally follows her to any communication device because she poked fun at him and was kind of being a jerk, so he plays tricks on her and pretends he's other spirits until we ask if it's him by name to which he'll come out and tell the truth it's him. Basically if you play ouija, don't be like "if you're here blow out this candle" or something to that nature, asking them to do anything physically like that is literally just like "hey feel free to come out and haunt the crap out of me." I'm a huge fan of ouija boards but I have to play with certain people, I am a huge magnet for spirit activity because my energy is sappable, so if I play with someone who doesn't have sappable energy to split the difference I can't play for long before I become super lethargic. I'm a full believer because I've played with a lot of people who have asked meaningful questions and got answers that stuck with them and I can feel the energy of the spirits when talking with them, I actually even have a tattoo of a planchette on my sternum. =]


----------



## Weiland (Mar 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Since everyone is having a super great time here I figured I would share with you some stories about THE HOUSE. Now this house was a gorgeous two story house, fairly new, so I don't think it was the house, more so the things that happened to me there (bad things) that made the activity so... well active. But serious this house was not ****ing around. I'm going to go ahead and put this in a spoiler, both cause it's long as all hell and to me at least it's all really really creepy. So read at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy **** is all I can say. I really hope this story is real.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2017)

why'd i come on this thread at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2017)

Weiland said:


> Holy **** is all I can say. I really hope this story is real.



Too real. Thankfully I'm no longer tormented, that's why, like I said, it's be interesting to be able to see if I left anything there because whatever caused all that stayed behind.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 12, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i do not believe in ghosts or the paranormal
> everyone who has seen a ghost is *lying or is a crazy person*
> like me, i see **** all the got damn time
> however i am very interested in the paranormal and i love hearing stories with people encountering said ghosts, to me they are just stories but to them its different
> i only have a problem when so-called psychics take advantage of the desperate trying to contact their dead loved ones, i love watching some kind of paranormal activity get exposed even more so




y ya gotta be so negative boo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Oujia boards are overrated, honestly. Anything can be an outlet to summon "demonic" entities if you believe in it enough. Same as how you can protect yourself with crystals and things, which a lot of modern witches and spiritualists use. Hell, some people can create imaginary borders around them and that makes them feel safe. I find it really interesting. My comfort object is a silver Buddha!
> 
> But what I've noticed is that even non-believers treat oujia boards as if they work, which really confuses me. If you don't think they exist, what's wrong with 'em? I'm planning to purchase a Bowie-themed oujia board I seen online when I get the chance. I don't plan to use it, but the design is awesome:



That board is gorgeous.

But yeah, I agree. Why play with a oujia board if you don't believe in it? My comfort object is a necklace with a cross, even though I don't believe in god and I'm not religious. It just... makes me feel better about having frequent paranormal activity? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frequently see shadows walking around my house (I saw one yesterday at about 4pm ish), once there was a loud thud and a shadow walked through the kitchen and my cat hissed at it. My counsellor normally says "it's just you being anxious" but why would I be anxious if I'm eating ice cream on the kitchen floor in my underwear???


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 12, 2017)

i believe it sometimes but im always changing


----------



## revika (Mar 12, 2017)

I've been a polytheist since 2003, been practicing witchcraft/divination since that time. Honestly, I've never really had issues with spirits/ghosts.. until I started suffering spirit illness. In my culture, this is a surefire sign that the gods/spirits chose me to become a shaman, and so I had to follow. I really had 0 interest in the Korean pantheon, but they're my ancestors. I grew to love them and appreciate them.

My main "wild" experiences aren't really too crazy. My ancestors came to me in a dream (typical korean fashion of communication between spirits and humans) and gave me Korean shaman tools. Before I even knew what they were or what it was supposed to be. Another one where they came and led me and my mom up a mountain in Korea I've never heard of/been to, and I knew details about it that I never should have known (such as that particular mountain being the place my ancestors are buried around and a sacred tree where people prayed to there).


----------



## N e s s (Mar 12, 2017)

Alright so my parents apparently have several paranormal stories, but I'm not too sure I believe them.

1: *The Cat Ghost*: Alright so during our first 2 years living in our new house, my parents said that they felt like a cat was walking on their bed during the night. However, at the time we lived their we only owned 1 cat, and he slept outside at night. My parents woud say they swear they felt it walking on them, but our cat was never there.

Fast forward 12 years later whilst i'm born, my dad finds a door in our attic that has a plain white mural of what looks to be a cat on it. I'd show the photo, but I can't because the photo is on my dad's facebook page.

2: *The lady in the bathroom*: I don't have much to this story, but my parents have said that they think they've seen a woman walk in our bathroom late at night several times. My house was built in the late 1800's, and they've said that they believe the woman ghost to be a former owner of the home.

3: *Face in the window*: I actually have a photo of this one. My dad was taking photo's in an alley for the book he wrote, but on the photos had a window with a face in it. Again, can't show this one for privacy.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

I 100% believe in spirits and ghosts and as long as they won't hurt me, I wanna see more sightings!

The one time me and my boyfriend, his sister and cousin went for a walk to a graveyard on the island we were staying at for our camping trip. This graveyard hosted a bunch of really old graves that were home to the natives that originally lived there. We were checking them out with my boyfriend's flashlight. He checked to make sure it was full batteries since it was our only one. As we were walking around the graveyard, the flashlight dies so he flicks the switch on it on and off and nothing. So we all begin to panic. Before we could do anything else, we all heard a huge loud thump (that sounded like something landed a few feet away from us but we didn't see anything) in the graveyard so with that, we all scream and run out at our fastest, hoping to god we won't die. When we got back to the campsite, the flashlight was working flawlessly again. 

My boyfriend has a strong sense of spirits and stuff and told us that he felt something around us but didn't tell us at the graveyard because he didn't want to scare us.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 13, 2017)

can someone give me 100% true evidence of a ghost or paranormal force?

I love how we're still in the age of people believing in ghosts when there has LITERALLY never been a single piece of evidence.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

Jarrad said:


> can someone give me 100% true evidence of a ghost or paranormal force?
> 
> I love how we're still in the age of people believing in ghosts when there has LITERALLY never been a single piece of evidence.



But you're the same type of person who would look at any piece evidence of paranormal activity and call it fake.

There is evidence, you've just never looked. Obviously, there's some hoaxes and there's some that are real. You need to search for it. ^^ The Cooper Family photo is good evidence, if you want to believe it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thing is with the paranormal is that it inconveniently happens in the dark or when it's _inconvenient to have your phone out to take a photo or video._

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Alright so my parents apparently have several paranormal stories, but I'm not too sure I believe them.
> 
> 1: *The Cat Ghost*: Alright so during our first 2 years living in our new house, my parents said that they felt like a cat was walking on their bed during the night. However, at the time we lived their we only owned 1 cat, and he slept outside at night. My parents woud say they swear they felt it walking on them, but our cat was never there.
> 
> ...



Aren't you able to crop the photos in question? I'm intrigued now lol.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 13, 2017)

forestyne said:


> y ya gotta be so negative boo


i eat sleep and drink negativity


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't really say. I think there are some aspects to it though, but I have never experienced anything paranormal in my life.


----------



## revika (Mar 13, 2017)

Jarrad said:


> can someone give me 100% true evidence of a ghost or paranormal force?
> 
> I love how we're still in the age of people believing in ghosts when there has LITERALLY never been a single piece of evidence.



Basically there are phenomenon that hasn't been able to be explained. My own examples above. But if you are aiming for evidence to really prove it to yourself, you just have to look. No one else's experiences are going to convince you.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

paranormal can't _really_ be explained. it's paranormal, after all. para (not/against) - normal.


----------



## arle (Mar 13, 2017)

revika said:


> I've been a polytheist since 2003, been practicing witchcraft/divination since that time. Honestly, I've never really had issues with spirits/ghosts.. until I started suffering spirit illness. In my culture, this is a surefire sign that the gods/spirits chose me to become a shaman, and so I had to follow. I really had 0 interest in the Korean pantheon, but they're my ancestors. I grew to love them and appreciate them.
> 
> My main "wild" experiences aren't really too crazy. My ancestors came to me in a dream (typical korean fashion of communication between spirits and humans) and gave me Korean shaman tools. Before I even knew what they were or what it was supposed to be. Another one where they came and led me and my mom up a mountain in Korea I've never heard of/been to, and I knew details about it that I never should have known (such as that particular mountain being the place my ancestors are buried around and a sacred tree where people prayed to there).



that's actually really neat! i'm not well versed in korean religion/spirituality but your experiences seem very interesting! must've been cool to realize you'd been selected

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> can someone give me 100% true evidence of a ghost or paranormal force?
> 
> I love how we're still in the age of people believing in ghosts when there has LITERALLY never been a single piece of evidence.



there is plenty of evidence to suggest that there are forces and certain aspects of our world that we simply cannot explain at the moment. just because there's no _solid proof_ of existence in the spiritual/paranormal doesn't mean that studies lack ANY evidence that may support the theory. Think about all of the scientific discoveries made since the dawn of recorded time, things regarding space, gravity, laws of physics....there wasn't always solid evidence. Overtime, as it was researched further, the evidence needed to be definitive appeared.

don't write something off so easily


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

So my boyfriend's friend's aunt has this ghost tracker app on her phone and we were using it for fun while we went for a night autumn hike. There was a group of us and only a few of us had flashlights. 

So the way this app worked was that it would say different words from a word bank that the spirits could use to communicate with you. There is also a little signal thing that shows orbs of light to represent the spirits that are around you. Each colour means how far they are or close to you they are. 

So we're walking through the forest, her phone has no tracking on and the app doesn't run with a location finder or data. It kept saying words like dark, forest and stuff like that. It was really cool. Eventually, my boyfriend's friend disappears from the group. Automatically I knew he was gonna try to jump out and scare us. We kept walking and I was waiting for him to come out but he never did. The ghost tracker app then said the word ambush and within seconds, my boyfriend's friend came out of the woods to scare us. It was such a coincidence that I couldn't dismiss it. I know it's just an app but I like to think it works. The whole time we were there my boyfriend could feel forces but he said they were friendly ones just wanting to gently spook us.


----------



## arle (Mar 13, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So my boyfriend's friend's aunt has this ghost tracker app on her phone and we were using it for fun while we went for a night autumn hike. There was a group of us and only a few of us had flashlights.
> 
> So the way this app worked was that it would say different words from a word bank that the spirits could use to communicate with you. There is also a little signal thing that shows orbs of light to represent the spirits that are around you. Each colour means how far they are or close to you they are.
> 
> So we're walking through the forest, her phone has no tracking on and the app doesn't run with a location finder or data. It kept saying words like dark, forest and stuff like that. It was really cool. Eventually, my boyfriend's friend disappears from the group. Automatically I knew he was gonna try to jump out and scare us. We kept walking and I was waiting for him to come out but he never did. The ghost tracker app then said the word ambush and within seconds, my boyfriend's friend came out of the woods to scare us. It was such a coincidence that I couldn't dismiss it. I know it's just an app but I like to think it works. The whole time we were there my boyfriend could feel forces but he said they were friendly ones just wanting to gently spook us.



i know exactly which app you mean, I have used it before (this story isn't strictly paranormal but it was silly)

my friends and I in high school were in a waiting room in a department store trying on dresses, we were waiting for my friend tori's mom to come back with more for us. out of boredom (and me being the first of the group to get a smartphone) i was showing them the apps that i had at the time, apps were a whole new concept and they blew out minds with the things we suddenly had access to lol.

i had the original version of that ghost tracker, sarah clicked on it, asked how it worked etc. i explained, and jokingly quoted monty python "what is your name, what is your quest, what is your favorite color?"

the word on the screen popped up: grey

we all got the sillie willies and scooted out of there lol. i'm sure it was mere coincidence but we rolled with it anyway


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2017)

here are some stories from my stepmother:
one time she was staying in egypt. a week passed and she had a dream about interracting with a pale, little girl with a yellow and white polka-dot dress with long black hair. when she woke up, she saw the girl hanging from the ceiling. she started to scream but my dad saw nothing and told her to calm down. she told me when i was around 10 and i got pretty scared about it to be honest haa

my stepmother was also very close  to her brother but one day he was riding a bike and he got hit by a drunken truck driver, he passed away at 15 or 16. the driver got away with it and she was scarred. 40 years later i don't think she's over his death.
she's told me that he's visited her and comforted her in her bedroom. i don't know much detail but she's also told me that he was waving at me and my sisters.
again, i'm skeptical about the paranormal but it's interested me. i feel sorry for her though  because she's spent money on "psychics" to communiate with her family, specifically her brother and to also know about her future. i've had little arguments with her when she's watching psychic sally because i think sally is a fraud and takes money from grieving &desperate people.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 14, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Since everyone is having a super great time here I figured I would share with you some stories about THE HOUSE. Now this house was a gorgeous two story house, fairly new, so I don't think it was the house, more so the things that happened to me there (bad things) that made the activity so... well active. But serious this house was not ****ing around. I'm going to go ahead and put this in a spoiler, both cause it's long as all hell and to me at least it's all really really creepy. So read at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God I read this while I'm at my Grandparent's house and my granny has like 50 furbies o_o


----------



## revika (Mar 14, 2017)

arle said:


> that's actually really neat! i'm not well versed in korean religion/spirituality but your experiences seem very interesting! must've been cool to realize you'd been selected



Thanks! It was kind of neat, but the reasons behind being chosen is.. really awful. Shamanic illness basically makes your life absolutely terrible in all kinds of ways. In a sort of explanation, it's required for to-be shamans, due to the "rebirth" process. So you'll likely metaphorically die or have near death experiences in one way or another.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 14, 2017)

COOPER FAMILY PHOTO: The story goes that sometime in the 1950s the Cooper family of Texas bought an old house and moved into it. On their first night there, the father took a photo of Mom and Grandma posing with the two kids at the dining room table. Everyone was happy and smiling. They were living the American dream.

But when the photo was subsequently developed, they saw, to their horror, that what looked like a body falling or hanging from the ceiling had materialized behind them. It hadn't been there when the father took the photo. So where had it come from? Was it an apparition of a deceased former tenant of the house? No one knew.

Is any part of this story true? No. It's pure fiction, but it's recently become attached to this creepy photo, which has circulated widely online. The story appears to have been invented sometime in 2013. At least, I can't find references to it earlier than that.

But what about the image itself? It's definitely older than the story. So what's the real story behind it?

That's a bit of a mystery. Its original source is unknown. The family looks like they're from the 1950s, but that's just a guess. And various details of the photo suggest that it's been digitally altered, which would indicate a more modern origin.

For instance, there's dark "vignetting" in the corners of the photo. Wikipedia notes that vignetting can be a result of "camera settings or lens limitations," but in this case the vignetting looks too symmetrical, so it's probably an effect created by Photoshop (or some other image-manipulation software).

Also, the shadow of the falling body falls the wrong way in relationship to the main light source in the photo. This suggests either that the body has been digitally inserted into the photo, or that it got there as a result of a double exposure. (Of course, if the falling body is a ghost I suppose the shadow argument wouldn't apply ? because do the shadows of ghosts follow the laws of physics?)

But what can Google tell us about the origin of the photo?

After some searching,

the earliest appearance of the photo online that I could find dates back to Nov 14, 2009, when Sam Cowan posted it to ligotti.net (a fan site for the horror writer Thomas Ligotti). Sam titled it "Family Gathering" and categorized it as "Art".

If it's art, that implies someone created it. I'm not sure if Sam himself created it (or even if his was the first posting of it online). I've tried to contact Sam via Facebook to see if he has any more info about it. Hopefully he will.[Note: This turned out to be a total false lead. The guy had nothing to do with creating the photo.]

As for the image's subsequent career online, a few months after Sam posted it to THOMAS LIGOTTI ONLINE, Xavier Ortega posted it to the site Ghost Theory, including it in a gallery of "Retro Creeps: scary portraits from the past." Xavier denied any knowledge of its origin, but his post seems to have been what introduced it to a wider audience, launching it into viral circulation. As I noted earlier, the story about it showing the Cooper family from Texas appears to have been invented in 2013.So, in summary, my best guess is that the photo was created around 2009 as a piece of horror art. But it soon was mistaken for an actual vintage photo, and eventually a fake story involving the "Cooper family of Texas" was invented to provide some creepy contextual details.

SOURCE : GOOGLE


----------



## Grimsly (Mar 14, 2017)

Honestly, I'm totally unsure as to what I believe around the afterlife and ghosts and this is why:

In the beginning, I was raised pretty much exclusively by my school and by my grandparents on my Dad's side. In my country, Scotland, prayer is mandatory and we all get told that Christianity is the way. My grandparents were also sort-of religious. Growing up like this meant I grew up believing in God. Gradually, between the ages of 11-13 I lost all of my faith and did not believe in anything supernatural.

Fast forward several years; I'm 16 now. I'm living with my mum again and have been living with her for 4 years. We were living (and she still lives here today) in a relatively small village by the coast at the edge of quite a large town. The village is nice at one end where more money is funneled by the council to promote tourist-type attractions (e.g. a castle, a small museum on the history of the village, etc) and larger part of the village is an absolute dive. Most of the residents are old people, and those that aren't OAPs are drug addicts/dealers and impoverished families.
Me and my Mum were living in a story of maisonettes (they're flats but each home is 2 stories like a normal house) that may sound like a lovely word but WOW this place was derelict and technically not suitable to live in as the whole building was subsiding toward the sea and due to the flat roof (in an extremely wet country omg) the damp was enough to suffocate a struggling baby (not literally). *This is where it all began*.
_________________________________________________

It started when I was in college. Maybe I was sleep deprived and maybe that explains this first event: I came home, I was the only one there, and directly in front of me when I opened the door and stepped inside was a silhouette of a figure on the stairs. I stopped for a moment and realised it was not a person; at least not living anyway. I locked myself in the livingroom for 6 hours until my mum got home. This silhouette of a person was to follow me about my day for the next week and a half. It would sit on my bed, causing the bed mattress to buckle under the invisible weight. It would stand by my door as I tried to sleep. It would be behind me as I washed paint palettes in college. It would be next to me as I sat on the bus, homeward bound. I'm not going to lie, I was scared as hell. I tried telling my mum about it, to which she scoffed. One day, it wasn't there when I woke up for college and has never came back.

_________________________________________________

In the 2 weeks between this first apparition disappearing into the void and the next, _permanent _spirit appearing some strange things happened (to which I blamed on this human-like ghost I had previously been seeing). I can't remember what happened first or last, all I remember is what happened:

*‣*  I was in my bed at sometime around 1am on my computer. My mum was also up, but she was downstairs in the kitchen. I heard the kettle boiling away its troubles and knew she was making herself a decaf coffee. I then heard her footfalls on the stairs and assumed that nature was calling her. However, instead of going into the bathroom she instead came in to my room which is next to the bathroom. She was silent and her brows her furrowed. She sat on the corner of my bed for a moment before looking up at me. At his point, the kettle was finished its job, you could hear the click as it turned itself off. I swear there were tears in my mums eyes she was so scared. I pressed her and asked what happened. She then proceeded to tell me something odd: the spoon in her empty mug rotated 360 degree around the edge of the cup three times. Obviously, that's not how she said it, she's not a robot, but I'm trying to tell you exactly what she saw without hand gestures. Now, you're probably thinking, "Hey Grimsly, you didn't see that happening so who cares." WELL my little ones you need to read on. Immediately after, and I really do mean that my mum's hadn't even fully closed before it happened, but all of the fire alarms in the house went off. You're probably saying, "But Grim, when one alarm goes off it is connected to the others so of course the other ones would go off too, that's what's meant to happen!" In 99% of circumstances you're right. However, this flat was built in 60s Scotland and the wiring and electricals haven't been updated, ever. In modern systems the alarms are connected and they will all go off at once. In _this _flat it is different. First the alarm from the kitchen went off, then about half a second after that the one in the living room, and half a second after that the alarm outside of my room went off. This is the first and ONLY time this has happened and my mum has been living there for 11 years. We panicked, we looked at each other in panic and we both got up off of my bed in unison. Then. We opened my door to leave the room to turn the alarm outside my room off. What happened then? Well, naturally, all of the alarms turned off. The one above us turned off as we watched it, then eventually the other two downstairs turned off with a second between them. My reaction? I was on the verge of tears. My mum's reaction? To stay upstairs for the rest of the night.

*‣* The next event I'm not sure how to lengthen appropriately as it wasn't something that happened to me, it happened to my mum. Could she have lied? Probably but I've never known her to lie about something to scare the **** out of me. She only ever lies to cover her own ass, like any self respecting human being. On to the story: My mum was up at around 4am. She was in the livingroom (she sleeps there despite having a perfectly nice bed and pretty bedroom) and had went into the kitchen to get her coffee fix. Now, at the time we had two cats and one of which would pee on the couch out of stressing over the other cat. Naturally, we would close the livingroom door when no one is in there to stop her. (update: our older non-couch-peeing cat had to be put down due to a blockage in the spine and the pee-on-the-couch cat no longer pees on the couch so please don't get mad at me, my mum, our cats or the poor victimised couch) The coffee-making went smoothly and all was well until my mum went to open the door to get back in to the livingroom. The door had seemingly been locked. How strange though as there is no lock on the door, who the hell puts a lock on their livingroom door? My mum investigated, and by investigating I mean she looked down. There was a fluffy thing sticking out of the bottom of the door. wedging it shut. _Don't panic, this is not a dead animal, this was not a B movie._ My mum managed to kick down the door only to find that the quilt from one of the chairs had been pushed against the door and pulled under to wedge it shut. Now, I know what you're thinking... "OMG GRIM. It obviously got caught in her ass and she dragged it across the room from her couch and it got stuck under the door. DUH." You are wrong. The quilt was from _my _chair which is at least 12 feet away from the livingroom door. Why does that matter? My mum's couch is next to the door. SO close in fact that when you open the door you often hit it against the arm rest of the couch and occasionally my mum's head. That freaking quilt pulled itself at least 12 feet across the room and stuck itself under the door. I wasn't too freaked out by hearing this as it didn't happen to me but my mum was getting really concerned by this point. And so she should! This house is haunted and she was soon to get her first taste of seeing an apparition.
_________________________________________________

Okay, so the odd happenings have passed and we're all a bit on edge hoping nothing happens again. Maybe they were total coincidences, maybe they were not. Personally, I put them down to the humanish ghost. I also believe I stopped seeing that spirit because I managed to not really react to seeing it. Anyway! Lets move on to the last.

The first time I saw it was when I was walking through the hallway downstairs, its very short and allows for hte separation of the livingroom and the kitchen. I was leaving the former and walking past the latter. The kitchen door was wide open, which is normal for us because we have cats. I saw a black cat on the kitchen counter. This wasn't strange as Neko's (our small, mismarked tuxedo) bowls of food and water were up there as our old rescued cat Gizmo (a huge, not fat, mismarked tuxedo) had a penchant for eating everything he could get to which is a common behavior in animals that have been half starved to death. What _was _unusual though is that I did a double take so I could pet Neko as I was not long out of bed and needed to shower affection on a cat that much preferred my mum. This is when I noticed that what I thought was Neko had done a disappearing act. She was gone. I chalked this down to me seeing crap out of being freshly awoken at 2pm from my own hunger.
This started to become very common, seeing what I thought was a small black cat only for it to not be there anymore. Nothing particularly notable happened until the day I realised that I may have been seeing a ghost of a _cat _of all things.
One rare sunny day, probably about a week into starting to see this disappearing cat, my sister 'E' was over for absolutely no reason other than to sit and look sad. I was sat on the floor in front of the coffee table, I had eaten a well balanced din dins. E was directly behind me. I saw to the left of me a shadow darting down the hallway, the livingroom door was open, and so I turned my head and saw Neko run into the room, she ran behind me, and then behind the coffee table in one of her usual mad half hours. I remember grinning and laying on my belly, sticking my hand out and wiggling my fingers in an enticing matter. Neko would typically jump out and attack my hand, or at least poke her head around the corner and stare with saucer-eyes at the potential juicy prey. However, to my disappointment, nothing happened. I stood up and my disappointment turned to confusion: Neko wasn't there. How could she not be there? I _watched _her run into the room, run behind me and to the back of the coffee table. I asked E, who was still directly behind me, if Neko ran into the room. She shook her head solemnly and pointed out to the hallway. I looked where her fingers directed. Neko was sat at the front door waiting patiently to be let out for all of 3 seconds. This is when it hit me: I may be seeing another ghost.
These sightings were much less scary but a WHOLE lot more frequent. They were disturbing though. This spirit would jump on my bed in the middle of the night, I would sit up expecting a happy cat face only to be greeted with an invisible weight on the bed and an uncomfortable feeling. It would crawl out from under my bed and sit by my door before disappearing as I got up to open to the door for what I originally thought was a real, solid cat. I would see it by Neko's food bowls, running past me, sitting on the stairs as I walked by it, jumping off of the couch to where Neko's treats were, and one time it even came into the bathroom with me like a real cat. This last one was particularly disturbing to me. Not because of the obvious privacy reasons. No. Because this is when I got the closest look directly at this creature. Let me explain:

The bathroom is a galley style bathroom, meaning it is literally a corridor with a sh**ter, sink, and bathtub. You could not swing a cat in this room.
I was sat on the can.
The door opens.
Its a crappy door.
It creeks as it opens like in some crap toilet-themed horror movie.
In pops a black cat.
I immediately assume it is Neko, like every other time.
It walks right up to me, I am looking it directly in the face.
Something feels off but I can't put my finger on it.
The cat goes right between my legs.
I can practically feel it on my bare skin.
It goes into a hole in the wall.
(Note: The cistern has had a wooden box thing built around it, there is a hole at the bottom of this box for the pipes to go through, this is where the cat goes)
I finish my business and wait for Neko to come out.
It hits me.
This is not Neko.
This cat has no white paws or a white triangle on the chest or a little white chin like Neko.
This cat is solid black.
This cat has whiskers.
It has no mouth.
It has no nose.
_*IT HAS NO EYES.*_

I bolt.

Yes, everyone who has read this far, it has no eyes. It is a completely solid black shape of a cat...

Fast forward about a week and I realise I'm not alone.
My mum was in the bathroom, I was in my bedroom with Neko on my lap fast asleep. My mum started calling on Neko and I ask what's up. She says that Neko has crawled into the hole under the cistern and I'm like "What?"... She pokes her head through the door to see Neko and I swear her eyes damn near popped out of her head! That's when it occurred to me that we had both been seeing this cat and not told the other. How crazy is that? I find out that she started seeing it not long after I started seeing it.
_________________________________________________

I'm not sure how to tie this up honestly. I moved out (quite far away) when I was 18 and nothing has happened to me since. My mum still lives there, she now has a boyfriend who has moved in with her and has been living with her for about 3 years now. My mum sleeps in her bed now which is good, though she is still addicted to coffee.
She still sees this cat at least once a week, even though its been at least 6 years since it started, and her boyfriend also sees it too.
The most baffling to me though?
It jumps on her bed now! (She told me that her boyfriend is terrified by that though, and oftentimes can't sleep when it happens)
I have no idea how to end this so.. The end.

DISCLAIMER: Everything I have written is legit, despite me writing in a not-very-serious way. The most likely explanation is a mixture of sleep deprivation and really poor air quality and mold spores. ​


----------



## arle (Mar 14, 2017)

Grimsly said:


> _*IT HAS NO EYES.*_
> ​



admittedly i have not read this all the way through just yet, however, this part made me think of...


----------



## Grimsly (Mar 15, 2017)

arle said:


> admittedly i have not read this all the way through just yet, however, this part made me think of...[/center]



OH BOY. I think I would have peed my pants if it looked like that! I think I'll take a featureless, solid black shape over that any day of the week.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't believe in the supernatural but my sister does.

When we lived together out near the country (at our parents house) she would often call me freaking out over shadows and odd noises around the house when she was there alone (when my parents were out and I was just on my way home from work late at night).  She would lock doors leading to her bedroom.

When I would tell her the house creaked because it was new and we made it ourselves with our dad so it wasn't professionally put together, and that we had a big field in the backyard which allowed the wind to pick up to a howl, she wouldn't believe me.

I think all paranormal activity can be reasoned using physics/math or psychological tricks of the mind and all found to be completely natural occurrences.  That said I've never experienced a true paranormal experience.  But if I'm not allowing my mind to lead to those conclusions that could account for a lot of that.  I do think paranormal activity is real for those who believe it's real since that's how the mind will perceive it.


----------

